# How to access clockwork in Liberty GB 0.8???



## conte_hhh (Jul 28, 2011)

hey everyone, what program is best for entering clockwork on 2.3.3 droidx? rooted.


----------



## Slowcaddy (Jun 9, 2011)

conte_hhh said:


> hey everyone, what program is best for entering clockwork on 2.3.3 droidx? rooted.


You need droid 2 bootstrap to get there on that rom or I believe libert toolbox can get you there

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## conte_hhh (Jul 28, 2011)

cheers, new to liberty, toolbox is cool.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

that or rom manager.


----------

